# Celeste Selle Italia Saddle?



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone know were i can find one...been scouring ebay, but can't find anything to my liking. I'm looking for this saddle to go on my 1987 bianchi brava fixed gear conversion. It has black paint, with celeste decals and bar tape. wheels are black OPs with black surly hubs. So...black/celeste saddle would look sweet. help me out if you have any ideas where i could find the last piece to my puzzle.


----------



## Eau Rouge (Aug 15, 2004)

There is a *Flite Ti* on eBay from Australia that is really clean—it's identical to what I have on my new project build-up. There is a *Celeste Tri-Matic* out there right now, too. The Celeste Fizik is pretty nice, too.

Hope this helps...



doug


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

*yeah...*

i saw those. still hoping to find a black/celeste saddle. hopefully one will pop up on ebay soon. i did some googling to search for online shops that might have something, but couldn't find anything that way.


----------



## Eau Rouge (Aug 15, 2004)

I'll keep my eyes open, but to this point (and I have been scanning eBay for months), I don't think I've seen any two tone Selles—only Fiziks.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*The Store*



marc180 said:


> ...black/celeste saddle would look sweet...


Visit the store, not Selle but the right colors.
http://store.bianchiusa.com/home.php?cat=308


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

*fizik pave?*

looks pretty nice in celeste/black, but i could only find it for $150....too much to spend on a commuter saddle. yes, i want to have my cake (saddle) and eat it (low price) too!


----------



## Eau Rouge (Aug 15, 2004)

How about here?


----------

